# Flieger On Timex



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thanks to Jason for the strap (what he was doing with a 16mm is anybodies guess) I think it may be a bit too chunky for the watch but certainly looks good.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It does look good Paul...As for the strap I have no idea how it came into my hands







I wouldnt have bought it but it was brand new









Perhaps theyve been breeding


----------

